# AKC Allows Mixed-Breed to Enter Dog Show



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

AKC Allows Mixed-Breed to Enter Dog Show : Discovery News

"But finally, after 125 years of its existence, the American Kennel Club is letting mutts, or "All Americans," compete in AKC shows in their own category. The "All American" dogs won't be judged on breed standards, but instead on agility, rally and obedience."


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

coooool!!!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

That is very freaking cool!!!!

Comments like this one below (posted at the bottom of the link) are what irritate me. It's this elitist attitude that some people have, "I have a purebred so I'm better than you!" Annoys the ever loving snot outta me!!!!



> UGH. Another bow to slob appeal.
> 
> Slob appeal has ruined most of television (how ironic that you mention you were watching "What Not to Wear"), it has ruined film, music... now this.
> 
> What's next, America? I know- let's re-record all Mozart.. no- all classical works with ukeleles and startup a "classical" radio station on XM.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is super great!


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep. It's awesome. Keona is a canine companion. We haven't been to any shows though. We're still in training.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya i was excited when i heard about this! mutt lovers like me have more than just pets to ya know lol


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

You guys are all crazy to think that cool that AKC is now doing this. The ONLY reason they are doing this is b/c they are trying to stay at the top of the water instead of continuing to drown. UKC has been taking contracts away from AKC for years now with other Registries around the world. FCI / CKC (canada) have both pulled out of AKC and is fully working with UKC. UKC started allowing MUTTS (AMBOR) to trial in sports that UKC offers. 

The President of the AKC quit AKC when they stated that Judges could not be dual judges with other organizations. He is now the President of the UKC and getting UKC on the map and moving forward. Love good working stuff when it is being done RIGHT!! 

JMO


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

that'll be news for the bully crowd.now they can show in AKC.
in the pit bull mix arena.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> That is very freaking cool!!!!
> 
> Comments like this one below (posted at the bottom of the link) are what irritate me. It's this elitist attitude that some people have, "I have a purebred so I'm better than you!" Annoys the ever loving snot outta me!!!!


I agree wholeheartedly. Mutts are just as good as purebreds


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

AKC is all about money. Always has been. Then again, arent most organization's or clubs?


----------

